# Bucket List Trip



## Kadee (Mar 6, 2015)

We are off on one of our bucket list trips next week, We are flying to Perth W.A. Approx 2133 km by air, ( about 2700  km by road ) Hubby has traveled accross the Nullarbor , by road and motor bike but never flown, I have flown ,and some of scenery from the air is beautiful as you fly above quite a bit of the coast line including  the great Australian bite.
We are only staying 3 nights in Perth as we have both been there twice before, We are traveling back on the INDIAN PACIFIC TRAIN... We depart Perth 12 Noon Sunday and don't arrive back in Adelaide until Tuesday morning, Oh and we have two hour stop in Kalgoorlie which has been mentioned in the last couple of days 
Looking forward to the trip even tho  we will only be away 6 days .
Will endeavour to take photos to post on our return.
The Nullarbor plains  has been mentioned on this forums before , and many Australians have said the Nullarbor is boring because it has A 90 km road with no bends , we personally think it's Beautifull in areas I have mentioned you see from the air , you can also drive a little off the roads to see the same areas ,and at certain times of the year you can see whales fairly close to the giant cliff edges ......but many don't take the time to look.

http://www.greatsouthernrail.com.au


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like a wonderful trip Kadee, hope you and your husband have a great time!


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Sounds fantastic!


----------

